# Baluster update



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Update: Moving slow but there is some progress.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking great Randy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Progress is slow but it is moving along. sprayed the surface with water to help the detail stand out. Will use mahogany to make the handle.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

On our local Craigslist, there was someone advertising 50+ walnut balusters for sale at $1 each. Your wonderful progress makes me want to go get them in case I take up carving seriously.


----------

